# PWM, Cables musculares & PIC18F4550



## RobertoAleman (Nov 4, 2011)

Que Tal compañeros del foro;
 Actualmente estoy trabajando en un proyecto donde requiero controlar los cables musculares para propósitos en el área de mecatronica, e elegido el calibre 100 de estos los cuales tienen una corriente recomendada de 180mA, e optado por usar la salida PWM de un pic18f4550 la  cual controlo por el momento con un potenciometro, variando asi la intensidad de la corriente. Pero no el logrado obtener una corriente optima y estable para el propósito mencionado.

En si son estas mis dudas concretas
1.- Desearía saber si conocen alguna manera de lograra tener un control mas estable de corriente, ya sea mediante el pic o una salida pwm.
2.- Algun metodo mas optivo de control, ya que a futuro planeamos hacer un conjunto de modulos para lograr que trabajen juntos.


----------



## CARLOS0907 (Nov 14, 2011)

un Pic no te suministra toda esa cantidad de corriente, tienes que usar un transistor como etapa de potencia, si aun necesitas ayuda con esto avísame y te ayudo. si puedes sube el diagrama que estas usando


----------



## RobertoAleman (Nov 14, 2011)

Si de echo a la salida del pin tengo conectados un arreglo de transisotires 2N2222, con  la base conectada a la tarjeta el emisor direco a tierra y en el colector la base, Pero este PWM no me da un control exacto de corriente que necesito sea entre  un control mas exacto por el momento me seria util como maximo 180mA y pues si fuera posible un controlar mas fino,   y una salida mas estable


----------



## CARLOS0907 (Nov 14, 2011)

hola anexo una imagen con una posible configuracion aunque creo que es la que estas usando pero ten en cuanta que la corriente CE maxima en dc para el 2n2222 es de 150mA, puedes buscar por ejemplo el 2n3904 pero este solo soporta 200mA, la frecuencia del pwm  debe ser algo alta para que trabaje bien, el voltaje de salida depende del ancho del pulso 0<D<1, aunque para que esto se completamente valido se debe usar un circuito LC para filtrar la señal y obtener el promedio, supongo sin ellos te puede funcionar. Espero te sea util


----------



## RobertoAleman (Nov 14, 2011)

De hecho e estado pensando en cambiar  el control PWM por simples señales dijitales, debido a que el pic entrega en promedio 3.5V de salida, Ademas de que el pic que utilizo el 18f4550, aunque tiene la ventaja de poder crear una interfase usb (la cual no se usar aun) pero pues por solo cuenta con 2 modulos cpp y uno mas que tiene que ser conmutado...
En su defecto ahora intentare usar el 16f84A (por el momento) para solo enviar intervalos de encendio y apagado en las salidas, con los voltajes conocidos ahora buscare adaptar una etapa de potencia la cual tenga primeramente un optoacoplador que aisle el circuito de la carga y un arreglo que me  genere una potencia (180mA) estable, basada en el voltaje de alimentacion o por separado.,...
Subo un pdf con el impreso que uso


----------



## CARLOS0907 (Nov 14, 2011)

en tu circuito hay algunos errores y eso es lo q esta cauando que no te funcione bien
1. debes poner una resistencia en la base del transistor sino lo quemas porque entre base emisor el voltaje debe ser de 0.7V recuerda que es como un diodo, ademas que asi nunca activas el transistor es mas pudes quemar el pic.
2. con ese diodo y esa resistencia limitas la corriente en el cable muscular a solo (5V-2V-Volcable-voltageCE)/180 con eso si tiens suerte obtendras solo 16mA.
creo que la cuestion no es poner etapas de potencia es solo hacer un par de calculos y solucionado

por ahora puedes probar con el circuito y las formulas que te dibuje. si tienes problemas con el pwm dime y te puedo ayudar, para que pruebes lo que te digo pon solo un resistencia en la base por decir algo de 1k, y quita el led y la resistencia del colector. con eso si es que no haz quemado el transistor deberías tener un control del cable muscular con el potenciometro. luego haz los calculo para ultimar detalles y asi de simple no mas. Espero te sea de ayuda. suerte


----------



## RobertoAleman (Nov 14, 2011)

Primeramente muchas gracias por tus respuestas
Pero tengo que comentarte que el control.. si funcionaba e inclusive tomando medidas aveces la corriente sobre pasaba el limite de 180mA llegando casi a los 200mA lo cual podria ocasionaria un daño permanente del cable
Lo que buscaba era un control de corriente mas estable...
En cuanto al diagrama lo que se encuentra conectado al colector es un diodo rectificador que evitar algun  corto ....
Ahora como comento el problema es que el pic que utilizo cuenta con solo dons saldias CCP por las cuales  puedo obtener un pwm esto limita la capacidad de elementos a controlar... limitando su utilidad.


----------

